# Sadness East Cape VHP sold, EvoX build coming



## perrymcfly (Jan 19, 2017)

Congrats on the sale and the new skiff coming! I just let go of my glide for a new fury and it was a sad day, but there are better ones coming! Excited to see your build as it comes up.


----------



## Pablo Hone6 (Oct 2, 2016)

perrymcfly said:


> Congrats on the sale and the new skiff coming! I just let go of my glide for a new fury and it was a sad day, but there are better ones coming! Excited to see your build as it comes up.


Thank you, mcfly!


----------



## WildFly (Jan 16, 2017)

Highly interested in this build. What are you thoughts so far? Side, center console? What size motor? Draft? Hole shot? Cruise and WOT speeds. I'll provide my two cents for what they are worth. I generally fish the same areas and will be in that market soon for a new skiff.


----------



## Pablo Hone6 (Oct 2, 2016)

WildFly said:


> Highly interested in this build. What are you thoughts so far? Side, center console? What size motor? Draft? Hole shot? Cruise and WOT speeds. I'll provide my two cents for what they are worth. I generally fish the same areas and will be in that market soon for a new skiff.


Great questions - early thoughts 
Center console - with a setup very similar to mwong61 with the Simrad GPS and instrument gage 
Tunnel hull - I think I will be the first with an Evo X with a tunnel so I could be the Guinea Pig 
Torn between a Suzuki 60 and 90 - I want the torque and speed but don't want it to get too heavy. I had a Mitzi 17 (which is similar to the Evo and always thought it would be great with a 90hp for that extra ump out of the the hole and a bit more speed. Might offset the weight with Lithium batteries?? I would love to run in low 40's with 3 aboard 
Lenco tabs with indicator switch 
Atlas Micro Jacker w/ turn signal type switch 
Dry storage and insulated cooler instead of live well (I use no bait, all hard plastics and lures)
IPilot - Riptide or Ulterra - offset 
Casting platform w/lean post 
Poling platform 
Micro Pole - mount from Poling platform to save additional weight 
Not 100% on the color - likely either seafoam or lighter blue like my VHP 
Ram-lin aluminum low profile 
Still figuring out the rest. I wasn't really thinking my VHP would sell in <24 for hours so I better get cracking. 
Open to thoughts 
Pablo


----------



## WildFly (Jan 16, 2017)

Curious on the draft with a 90 HP. Low 40's would be amazing if draft can be maintained at 6-8". What size gas tank are you looking at? I would want at least 100 mile range launching from the Bluff. Maybe 20 gallons.


----------



## Pablo Hone6 (Oct 2, 2016)

WildFly said:


> Curious on the draft with a 90 HP. Low 40's would be amazing if draft can be maintained at 6-8". What size gas tank are you looking at? I would want at least 100 mile range launching from the Bluff. Maybe 20 gallons.


I would do at least 20 and closer to 30 if I can get it in the EvoX and do the 90. I typically launch from BIB so a little less fuel burn than launching from the Bluff and the goal is to run thin enough to run the backside of the island all the way south with the exception of super low tides. 
Todd has reported 37mph and ~5" of static draft with his build and his 60 sips gas so that is attractive but I fish so much in the land cut that I really don't want an hour plus run each way so the 90 has some appeal. 
Has anyone else done a 90hp on an X? I know folks have on a regular Evo but interested if anyone else has on an X? 
Pablo


----------



## shallow sand (Mar 17, 2017)

Wow. HB told me you were going for this. Good for you. I talk to Kevin about doing a tunnel on the EvoX but I was worried about being the first. So l guess from your comment you fish the hole so you could potentially have 2 props, one for speed when tides higher and 1 for hole shot when super low tides are in. Might be too much of a pain in the ass. Only info I can give is from a guide fishing the HB Prof using a Suz 90. He felt it had better hole shot and could run around the 35 mph range. His boat had a tunnel.


----------



## Pablo Hone6 (Oct 2, 2016)

I would definitely expect better than 35 from a speed perspective with a 90.
I will talk to Kevin some more but I was considering a Yamaha 70 as well but they ran one recently and I think the results were not so favorable over the zuke 60 so I might rule it out.


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

I'm sure an Evo X tunnel build will be widely followed on this forum. A little speed is nice when making the run to the hole, which is why I don't attempt it. Last time I had a skiff in there we drove the beach and launched from YB.


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Congrats on the sale as well as the parting shot. True "gator!"


----------



## hferrell87 (Jan 28, 2013)

Congrats on the sale!


----------



## Pablo Hone6 (Oct 2, 2016)

Sublime said:


> I'm sure an Evo X tunnel build will be widely followed on this forum. A little speed is nice when making the run to the hole, which is why I don't attempt it. Last time I had a skiff in there we drove the beach and launched from YB.


Impressive launching from YBP, I hadn't heard of anyone doing that in a while. Back in the 50's and early 60's my father and uncle always walked into the hole from the island. Lots of stories. 
Unless the tide is super low it is really not that hard to launch at BIB and run the backside and as long as an EvoX will run in 7" or so I should rarely have to touch the intercoastal on the way down unless it is a crazy low tide. The big deal is not so much in the running down there, it is more in knowing where NOT to stop along the way else you have a long push or chug. 
I will definitely keep everyone in the loop as things develop. 
Pablo


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

Pablo Hone6 said:


> Impressive launching from YBP, I hadn't heard of anyone doing that in a while. Back in the 50's and early 60's my father and uncle always walked into the hole from the island. Lots of stories.
> Unless the tide is super low it is really not that hard to launch at BIB and run the backside and as long as an EvoX will run in 7" or so I should rarely have to touch the intercoastal on the way down unless it is a crazy low tide. The big deal is not so much in the running down there, it is more in knowing where NOT to stop along the way else you have a long push or chug.
> I will definitely keep everyone in the loop as things develop.
> Pablo


It was a fun trip. We had a gheenoe, a Gordon, my BT and a couple of canoes in the group. Only one truck got stuck between the beach and where we camped.


----------



## EdK13 (Oct 3, 2013)

Sublime said:


> I'm sure an Evo X tunnel build will be widely followed on this forum. A little speed is nice when making the run to the hole, which is why I don't attempt it. Last time I had a skiff in there we drove the beach and launched from YB.


I drove in with a yak a couple times last year. That road in is something else.


----------



## pete_paschall (May 8, 2009)

Dang, man! I feel your pain! Sold both of my boats to get on the build list for an Evo X last month. Did not think they would sell so quickly, and now I'm boatless while I wait for the build to start.

I was planning to go with the F70 - curious as to what you heard about the not so favorable results...


----------



## Pablo Hone6 (Oct 2, 2016)

pete_paschall said:


> Dang, man! I feel your pain! Sold both of my boats to get on the build list for an Evo X last month. Did not think they would sell so quickly, and now I'm boatless while I wait for the build to start.
> 
> I was planning to go with the F70 - curious as to what you heard about the not so favorable results...


Thanks for the empathy. It is tough being boatless. I feel like less of a man without a boat! 
I will confirm with Kevin but I heard it from someone dropping off his VHP out there who was test driving an Evo X that the performance compared to the zuke 60 was not as beneficial as they had hoped for the stated additional power. Could have been a prop issue or a need to dial in the motor settings if they didn't have it on a jack plate where they could tweak with the height on the fly. Hard to say. Maybe it is a Ford vs Chevy thing?Everyone has a favorite brand. But the ECS guys hang a lot of different outboards so they get to see them all.


----------



## shallow sand (Mar 17, 2017)

What is the weight of the EvoX ?


----------



## Pablo Hone6 (Oct 2, 2016)

That I do not know.


----------



## mtoddsolomon (Mar 25, 2015)

600-650 from what I remember


----------



## Pablo Hone6 (Oct 2, 2016)

That is about what I would expect in fiberglass. I wasn't planning to do Kevlar. 

On that note, there was a build that I saw a video of on ECS that had an Evo X with a bunch of blackout package and was built to be super light, think it was Kevlar, lithium ion batteries, zuke 50 or 60 and even the legs of the casting platform were carbon fiber but for the life of me I can't find it anymore. Anyone else see that build? Link?


----------



## Tx_Whipray (Sep 4, 2015)

When I was specing out a Lostmen, the price difference between the 60 zuki and the F70 was over $2,000. I asked Kevin if he thought it was worth it, and he said no. He said the Zuki would be his first choice for that boat, and also they had seen good results with the new(er) Merc 60 4 strokes. 
I know HB has been super happy with his Zuki, and he's pretty tough to please.


----------



## mtoddsolomon (Mar 25, 2015)

I think the video you're looking at might be Bruce Chard's EVOv. He had full carbon platforms and everything.


----------



## Pablo Hone6 (Oct 2, 2016)

Tx_Whipray said:


> When I was specing out a Lostmen, the price difference between the 60 zuki and the F70 was over $2,000. I asked Kevin if he thought it was worth it, and he said no. He said the Zuki would be his first choice for that boat, and also they had seen good results with the new(er) Merc 60 4 strokes.
> I know HB has been super happy with his Zuki, and he's pretty tough to please.


Hell, Kevin might say he is harder than that to please!


----------



## Pablo Hone6 (Oct 2, 2016)

mtoddsolomon said:


> I think the video you're looking at might be Bruce Chard's EVOv. He had full carbon platforms and everything.


That sounds right. Gray or tan boat? It was beautiful, I just remember thinking how much effort he put into weight savings. Not sure why but I can't find that video again. Not sure if it got pulled down? I would love to ask him if his efforts paid off as expected?


----------



## pete_paschall (May 8, 2009)

shallow sand said:


> What is the weight of the EvoX ?


According to an email I got from Kevin, it is 550-650 fully rigged (not including motor and trailer, of course).


----------



## WildFly (Jan 16, 2017)

Pablo Hone6 said:


> That is about what I would expect in fiberglass. I wasn't planning to do Kevlar.
> 
> On that note, there was a build that I saw a video of on ECS that had an Evo X with a bunch of blackout package and was built to be super light, think it was Kevlar, lithium ion batteries, zuke 50 or 60 and even the legs of the casting platform were carbon fiber but for the life of me I can't find it anymore. Anyone else see that build? Link?


I talked with Kevin (owner of Stiffy) in Corpus last year about kevlar made skiffs. He didn't recommend it for what he called "Texas Chop". He said it's great for other areas like Florida, but not the small windy chop we get down here. He said the ride is too stiff for the kevlar hulls and can make for a more shaky ride.


----------



## Pablo Hone6 (Oct 2, 2016)

WildFly said:


> I talked with Kevin (owner of Stiffy) in Corpus last year about kevlar made skiffs. He didn't recommend it for what he called "Texas Chop". He said it's great for other areas like Florida, but not the small windy chop we get down here. He said the ride is too stiff for the kevlar hulls and can make for a more shaky ride.


I have heard the same thing. They transfer the energy of the chop a little too efficiently to the passengers and can make for a harsher ride. 
The stiff ride is one of the main reasons I moved away from the Shallow Sport. It was tough on the passengers in front of the console even in relatively small chop.


----------



## CHS on the FLY (Feb 7, 2017)

I have fished out of an EvoX quite a few times. It is a great boat and poles well. I am still waiting on my invitation from mtoddsolomon to fish his boat! I posted a few pictures of the EvoX on my IG page @theconnellys.


----------



## Capttravis (Jun 9, 2016)

Thanks for the easy transaction my brother...I can't wait for the wind to lay down so I can get out on the water. Looking forward to seeing how your next build turns out.


----------



## Pablo Hone6 (Oct 2, 2016)

Capttravis said:


> Thanks for the easy transaction my brother...I can't wait for the wind to lay down so I can get out on the water. Looking forward to seeing how your next build turns out.


Thank you, Sir 
I miss her already. 
Every time I get a new boat or motorcycle it decides to rain or have some kinda nasty weather and makes me wait to enjoy. Hopefully that wind settles down for you and the rain holds off!
Enjoy her. 
Pablo


----------



## E-money (Jul 7, 2016)

I'm excited about this one! Congrats on the upcoming build and congrats to you capttravis on an awesome vhp.


----------



## Matts (Sep 2, 2015)

Please keep us posted. I fish the same areas and just sold my supper skinny aluminum tunnel. I'm keenly interested in an East Cape, especially the EvoX, if I can make it do what my old boat did.
Cheers,
Matt


----------



## Pablo Hone6 (Oct 2, 2016)

Matts said:


> Please keep us posted. I fish the same areas and just sold my supper skinny aluminum tunnel. I'm keenly interested in an East Cape, especially the EvoX, if I can make it do what my old boat did.
> Cheers,
> Matt


Will do, Matt 
There is a significant amount of interest in my build. 
Spoke with Kevin last week and he and I discussed testing my hull with two different motors to get numbers from both (drafts and MPH). 
Pablo


----------



## Matts (Sep 2, 2015)

Pablo,
I would love to see your build when it's done! I think I'll chat with Kevin about doing the same thing you are doing with the tunnel. Are you going with a 60 or 90? I wonder if Yamaha makes a TRP for a 90?


----------



## Pablo Hone6 (Oct 2, 2016)

Matts said:


> Pablo,
> I would love to see your build when it's done! I think I'll chat with Kevin about doing the same thing you are doing with the tunnel. Are you going with a 60 or 90? I wonder if Yamaha makes a TRP for a 90?


Those are the two engines we would test, a Zuke 60 and 90. They use the same controls and setup so swapping them should not be a monumental task and they can pull numbers from both. 
I will likely go with the 90 as I want to be able to run wide open at 40+mph so that runs to the land cut don't take an hour and 15mins. I know I give up a little bit of draft but I should be able to live with it and I often fish with at least 3 in the boat so I need the extra umph bumping up.


----------



## Matts (Sep 2, 2015)

I love to fish the Land Cut as well and want umph to get up so too was thinking about the 90 as the EvoX looks like a fairly sizable hull.


----------



## Pablo Hone6 (Oct 2, 2016)

Matts said:


> I love to fish the Land Cut as well and want umph to get up so too was thinking about the 90 as the EvoX looks like a fairly sizable hull.


We should have some good data back from Harvey on a standard hull EvoX build prior to mine getting built. His should be done by July or so and I knoe he will be all over the LC and 9 Mile so he should have some feedback on how his runs with a 60hp and a non-tunnel hull. Should be an awesome boat and give a lot of good feedback to the Texas folks who are looking at the EvoX. 
Does anyone else in TX run an EvoX yet?


----------



## mtoddsolomon (Mar 25, 2015)

Matts said:


> I love to fish the Land Cut as well and want umph to get up so too was thinking about the 90 as the EvoX looks like a fairly sizable hull.


Actually you'd be surprised by how small the footprint of the boat actually is. It looks a lot larger because the spray rails make the deck wider. hull with console and rigging, no motor, is between 600-650lbs


----------



## Matts (Sep 2, 2015)

Yes I would really like to know more about how the boat performance with a 60 horse. On my previous aluminum tunnel hall, I had a 60 horse Yamaha with a four blade prop and it was a really hot set up. I don't really care as much about top end speed as I do about whole shot and power to get out of shallow water. I would love to get away with the 60 if it all possible. I find South Texas to be the most unforgiving environment for Shallowater skiffs in terms of need for hole shot.


----------



## mtoddsolomon (Mar 25, 2015)

@Matts I have a suzuki 60 on mine and i'm usually on plane in half a boat length and it really doesn't even squat when you hammer it down. Plus i'm still getting an average of 36 MPH top end with 38 being my quickest.


----------



## Matts (Sep 2, 2015)

That's very impressive! What kind of prop are you running? You think, with a tunnel/jack plate, it can be tweaked to get up in 8-10" with 2 average sized anglers?


----------



## mtoddsolomon (Mar 25, 2015)

I'm not sure, you better ask Kevin about that.


----------



## fishtrapper (Jun 6, 2009)

I have run the X with both a 60 and a 90...if I was spending my money I would go with the 60 over the 90. The 90 does not provide that much more top end on speed and you give up some draft with the extra weight. 

With that said the 90 the hole shot is very very very good.

Also the X at the shop currently has a jackplate on it and everyone that has run it with the jackplate likes the jackplate on the hull. I have not had a chance to run it super shallow with the jackplate yet myself so I really cant first hand tell you how it does.

I would run it with the jackplate and no tunnel before you decide to add a tunnel...it may get up skinny enough and if you don't add a tunnel to the hull you will be saving draft


----------



## commtrd (Aug 1, 2015)

WildFly said:


> I talked with Kevin (owner of Stiffy) in Corpus last year about kevlar made skiffs. He didn't recommend it for what he called "Texas Chop". He said it's great for other areas like Florida, but not the small windy chop we get down here. He said the ride is too stiff for the kevlar hulls and can make for a more shaky ride.


Totally disagree on the kevlar being too stiff and bumpy thing. My HB Pro handles chop way better than I thought it would. Yamaha F70: now I can understand why Capt. Tim decided to get a zuke 90. If I could find a new yamaha 90 2 stroke I would be all over that.


----------



## Matts (Sep 2, 2015)

commtrd said:


> Totally disagree on the kevlar being too stiff and bumpy thing. My HB Pro handles chop way better than I thought it would. Yamaha F70: now I can understand why Capt. Tim decided to get a zuke 90. If I could find a new yamaha 90 2 stroke I would be all over that.


Can you clarify what you mean about the Yammie F70? I've only had a F115 Yammie and a 2 stroke Yammie 60hp. The 60 was hot and the Yammie 115 4 stroke certainly was not.


----------



## commtrd (Aug 1, 2015)

Not overly impressed with the F70. Seems kinda gutless compared to the yamaha 70 2 stroke I had on my majek scooter and the commercial yamaha 115 on my shallowrunner. The etec 90 I had on my last shallowsport blows the doors off this F70. But the etecs are really too heavy IMHO. The yamaha 90 2 stroke weighs the same as the 4 stroke F70. Of course they are not sold in the US any longer.


----------



## WildFly (Jan 16, 2017)

Any status updates on the build?


----------



## Pablo Hone6 (Oct 2, 2016)

WildFly said:


> Any status updates on the build?


Hoping to hit the mold this week but could be next week.


----------



## Tx_Whipray (Sep 4, 2015)

commtrd said:


> Not overly impressed with the F70. Seems kinda gutless compared to the yamaha 70 2 stroke I had on my majek scooter and the commercial yamaha 115 on my shallowrunner. The etec 90 I had on my last shallowsport blows the doors off this F70. But the etecs are really too heavy IMHO. The yamaha 90 2 stroke weighs the same as the 4 stroke F70. Of course they are not sold in the US any longer.


your boat would be the tits with a 2 stroke Yammi 90. Have you thought about bringing one in from Mexico?


----------



## not2shabby (Sep 14, 2016)

commtrd said:


> If I could find a new yamaha 90 2 stroke I would be all over that.


@commtrd - There is a 2006 yamaha 90 2 stroke for sale near Harlingen. It's a project, but if you're willing to turn a wrench, you might have yourself a serious gem.


----------



## commtrd (Aug 1, 2015)

Where is it listed for sale? How much? I wondered how difficult it would be to bring in a 2 stroke thru Mexico or somewhere else and how the title/registration with the TX parks and Wildlife would go being it could be out of favor with the EPA? A lot of unknowns there. Whereas just buying a used motor already here may not be any problem at all.


----------



## commtrd (Aug 1, 2015)

Sorry bout the post hijacking really should have done it separate but anyway the F70 with the new 4 blade is much nicer on the boat. Still wish it had a Yamaha 90 2 stroke though. F70 still has a fairly anemic hole shot... not real impressive. It likes to rev.


----------



## Pablo Hone6 (Oct 2, 2016)

Tx_Whipray said:


> your boat would be the tits with a 2 stroke Yammi 90. Have you thought about bringing one in from Mexico?


I considered an Etec 90. Lighter than the Zuke 90 and with a bit more torque. Was happy with the last two on the VHP and the Shallow Sport but I think I am going to stick with the Zuke.
I even had Adam price out the brand new Yamaha 90 four stroke. That thing has great specs but damn they are proud of it. Yamaha wants over $2500 more than the Zuke 90. Don't think I can justify it


----------



## Redfish203 (Jul 9, 2016)

Wanted to weigh in. Recently visited home from the Middle East. MyLostmen is winterized with a 50 2 smoke yammie. Borrowed a buddies bevertail, the waterman splash hull, with a 60 exec, man that motor is exciting and peppy


----------



## Redfish203 (Jul 9, 2016)

Sorry, Etec


----------



## commtrd (Aug 1, 2015)

If they would put the eTec on a diet to lose weight would be a great alternative.


----------



## sickz284u (Mar 8, 2012)

The etec 90 is the lightest 90 on the market and makes both the 90 Yamaha and zuke feel like turds torque wise.


----------



## commtrd (Aug 1, 2015)

http://www.evinrude.com/en-US/engines/e-tec/75-hp-115-ho.html#tab=3

Looks like 320 lbs for non-HO model. Pretty heavy but a good motor I had one on my last shallowsport.

http://2017newproducts.yamahaoutboards.com/f90-75 F90 353 lbs

http://www.suzukimarine.com/Product Lines/Outboard Motors/Products/DF90/2012/DF90A.aspx Suzuki 90 is 343 lbs

SO the eTec is the lightest 90. And the only 2 stroke. My F70 is 257 lbs so a 90 eTec would be an extra 63 lbs on the stern. Ouch.


----------



## commtrd (Aug 1, 2015)

Pablo Hone6 said:


> I would definitely expect better than 35 from a speed perspective with a 90.
> I will talk to Kevin some more but I was considering a Yamaha 70 as well but they ran one recently and I think the results were not so favorable over the zuke 60 so I might rule it out.


I would automatically rule out the Yamaha F70. If it was me initiating the build I would choose the evinrude eTec 90.


----------



## WildFly (Jan 16, 2017)

Pablo Hone6 said:


> Hoping to hit the mold this week but could be next week.


Any photo updates?


----------



## Matts (Sep 2, 2015)

I talked to Kevin the other day and hadn't realized the EvoX is a flat back skiff (no sponsons). Im very interested to see what the addition of a tunnel does and wonder if sponsons would be bad for those of us in S. Texas?


----------



## Pablo Hone6 (Oct 2, 2016)

WildFly said:


> Any photo updates?


My boat still hasn't hit the mold. I spoke with Adam on Thursday, said it will not hit the mold until the end of the month. It was supposed to be finished the third week in August


----------



## Matts (Sep 2, 2015)

Bummer! So it's about 1-2 months behind?


----------



## Pablo Hone6 (Oct 2, 2016)

Matts said:


> I talked to Kevin the other day and hadn't realized the EvoX is a flat back skiff (no sponsons). Im very interested to see what the addition of a tunnel does and wonder if sponsons would be bad for those of us in S. Texas?


I had a Mitzi 17 for 10 years that didn't have a tunnel. Similar transom to the EvoX and always thought that boat would be perfect if it had a tunnel and you could hang a 90hp on it. The EvoX with a tunnel should hopefully be the ticket. That is, if it ever gets built


----------



## Pablo Hone6 (Oct 2, 2016)

Matts said:


> Bummer! So it's about 1-2 months behind?


I would guess about 5 weeks behind. But we shall see when it actually hits the mold.


----------



## Ken Diaz (Oct 26, 2015)

So what were the numbers on the EVOx with the 90 suzuki both top end mph and draft? I'd like to get 38+ out of my next skiff so I can run 33-35 in a chop tabbed down or when I have 3 people. I like the EVOx but with the Suzuki 60 for some reason isn't getting higher numbers although someone said they touch 38 which is great. What pitch prop are you using and what rpms are you seeing? My buddy has a HB Biscayne (rigged light) with a Suzuki 60 and it touches 40 (GPS). The F70 is a great motor on a HB Professional and reaches 38-40mph why wouldn't it get the same out of the EVOx give or take a mph and rigged light. Is it because most EVOx guys are adding powerpoles, 2 extra batteries and a trolling motor perhaps?


----------



## East Cape (Sep 3, 2015)

Ken Diaz said:


> So what were the numbers on the EVOx with the 90 suzuki both top end mph and draft? I'd like to get 38+ out of my next skiff so I can run 33-35 in a chop tabbed down or when I have 3 people. I like the EVOx but with the Suzuki 60 for some reason isn't getting higher numbers although someone said they touch 38 which is great. What pitch prop are you using and what rpms are you seeing? My buddy has a HB Biscayne (rigged light) with a Suzuki 60 and it touches 40 (GPS). The F70 is a great motor on a HB Professional and reaches 38-40mph why wouldn't it get the same out of the EVOx give or take a mph and rigged light. Is it because most EVOx guys are adding powerpoles, 2 extra batteries and a trolling motor perhaps?



The EVOx with a 60hp will suit your needs plenty as the speeds customers are posting are legit numbers with a load...
not light, few gallons, down wind etc.

Mid to high 30's w/a 60hp and low 40's w/a 90hp
the 90hp does offer endless torque as the speeds with one or four are really close and hole-shot insane! However, draft does increase. In the end depends on the fishery but a 60hp is p,entry for me when running a full 24v troller off-set, bow platform, two guys, and gear with full tank.
Hope this helps?
Kevin


----------



## mtoddsolomon (Mar 25, 2015)

Ken Diaz said:


> So what were the numbers on the EVOx with the 90 suzuki both top end mph and draft? I'd like to get 38+ out of my next skiff so I can run 33-35 in a chop tabbed down or when I have 3 people. I like the EVOx but with the Suzuki 60 for some reason isn't getting higher numbers although someone said they touch 38 which is great. What pitch prop are you using and what rpms are you seeing? My buddy has a HB Biscayne (rigged light) with a Suzuki 60 and it touches 40 (GPS). The F70 is a great motor on a HB Professional and reaches 38-40mph why wouldn't it get the same out of the EVOx give or take a mph and rigged light. Is it because most EVOx guys are adding powerpoles, 2 extra batteries and a trolling motor perhaps?


I'm the guy that hit 38, I don't have power poles or a trolling motor and most of the time it's just myself and another guy with a full tank and fly gear. I'm running the stock zuke 15p prop and its in way less than perfect condition due to the oysters around here. On an average day I'm at 35-37, but for me I was keeping budget and how I fish in mind more than speed. I couldn't justify the additional cost of the Yamaha as well as the additional weight for maybe 1-2 more mph, and that's a big maybe . More than likely you would see the same speed and I would almost bet you'll be able to hop on plane quicker with my zuke. Also I'm constantly poling in super shallow water in our low tides so if I were to go back and do it again a zuke 90 wouldn't even be something I would consider. I'd rather have oyster rash covering the bottom of my skiff with my 60 from fishing in all of the places I couldn't have gotten to with the 90


----------



## Ken Diaz (Oct 26, 2015)

Thanks for the response guys. The Suzuki 60 is an awesome motor, believe me I know. I ask about the 90 just to be curious on performance but not considering it. I will only go Suzuki 60 or Yamaha 70. I want some decent mph numbers based on covering area mainly in tournaments. I've ran 80+ miles before so 2-3 mph makes a difference especially when time is a factor. Day to day stuff, mph isn't important to me. But like you said I wont sacrifice draft for faster mph. I own a Dolphin Renegade Pro now and would want an upgrade in the near future without losing it's versatility. I find bones in shallow hard bottom areas where I scrape the bottom of my hull as well as reds/snook in the shallow mud/grass bottom and my skiff drafts a real 6-7" loaded (I don't believe a lot of the draft claims half the people put on here). I looked at an EVOx the other day in person and I liked it, now just need to fish and pole one.

PabloHone6 sorry for hijacking your thread! Goodluck with your build.


----------

